

Welcome to Clicking Bad, bitch.  - blumkvist
http://clickingbad.nullism.com/
don&#x27;t use javascript, you cheater!
======
goeric
Really cool. Save doesn't seem to do anything?

~~~
blumkvist
it works for me on ubuntu 13.04 with google chrome running.

